# Λέξεις με δύο διπλά σύμφωνα (σαν το έλλειμμα)



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Δις έπεσα χτες πάνω στη λέξη _έλλειμμα_ γραμμένη με ένα –_μ_– και αναρωτήθηκα πόσες κοινές λέξεις έχουμε που γράφονται με _δύο_ διπλά σύμφωνα. Έφτιαξα στα γρήγορα ένα προγραμματάκι και το έριξα σε μια βάση που έχω με τις περισσότερες ελληνικές λέξεις και, αν δούλεψε σωστά, μου έβγαλε ότι έχουμε δύο μόνο απλές (μη σύνθετες) λέξεις με δύο νταμπλ: το _αγγέλλω_ και το _αλλάσσω_. Και οι δύο συνηθίζονται σε σύνθετες λέξεις (_απαγγέλλω, παραγγέλλω_, _ανταλλάσσω, απαλλάσσω, εναλλάσσομαι_ κ.λπ.) — για το _αλλάσσω_ θα έλεγα ότι έχει αντικατασταθεί ολοκληρωτικά από το _αλλάζω_. Δύο διπλά σε κοινά σύνθετα έχουμε, εκτός από το _έλλειμμα_ (_ελλειμματικός_ κ.λπ.), στις λέξεις _απορρίμματα, αλλεπάλληλοι, αλληλεγγύη, αλλοπρόσαλλος, εγγεγραμμένος, εγγράμματος, εμμηνόρροια, επίρραμμα _(ναι, όχι τόσο κοινή),_ καλλίγραμμος, Καλλιρρόη_ και _φυλλορροώ_. Άντε να προσθέσω κάποια θηλυκά (_συγγένισσα, συμμορίτισσα_), αλλά δεν θα προσθέσω τα σύνθετα που έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν προκαλούν πονοκεφάλους (π.χ. _κοκκινομάλλης, κολλυβογράμματα, παραλληλόγραμμο, σαββατογεννημένος_). Αυτά. Καλημέρα.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 5, 2010)

Προσθέτω μόνο το εκκοκκιστήριο γιατί με πρόθεση εκ- δεν έχεις παράδειγμα. Και ένα με τρία που εμφανίζεται στον γκούγκλη: κομμουνιστοσυμμορίτισσα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Προς στιγμήν ανησύχησα (τι, δεν έχει η βάση μου το _εκκοκκιστήριο_;). Αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν δική μου η παράλειψη. Όχι ότι δεν παρέλειψα πολλές λέξεις (συνολικά μάζεψα κάπου 120), αλλά αυτήν έπρεπε να τη βάλω — είναι ωραία με τα απανωτά διπλά -_κ_-.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 5, 2010)

Μη ξεχνάμε και το Μισσισσίππι


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2010)

Αυτά στα ελληνικά πάντα με ένα π γραφόταν, η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν έχει πολλά διπλά π, και τώρα η απλογράφηση έφαγε και τα διπλά σίγμα. Η λέξη είναι γένους αρσενικού, όπως όλα τα ποτάμια, και κλίνεται κανονικά. Ο Μισσισσιπής (Μισισιπής πλέον), του Μισσισσιπή κλπ κλπ. Και η πολιτεία του Μισσισσιπή γένους αρσενικού είναι και κλίνεται όπως και το ποτάμι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2011)

Προσοχή: Η *εκκρεμότητα* μπορεί να έχει ίσως μια μακρινή νοηματική συνέχεια με το έλλειμμα, αλλά γράφεται με ένα -μ-. Θάνατος σε όλες τις *εκκρεμμότητες του διαδικτύου!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2012)

κεραμιδοκανελοκοραλλοκόκκινο => http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=134631&viewfull=1#post134631
Ο Μπαμπινιώτης συνιστά να το γράφουμε με τρία διπλά (_κεραμιδοκαννελοκοραλλοκόκκινο_): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2909-Κάπου-χάνει-ο-χάννος-ένα-ή-δύο-ν


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 3, 2012)

λοπαδοτεμαχοσελαχογαλεοκρανιολειψανοδριμυπο-
τρι*μμ*ατοσιλφιολιπαρομελιτοκατακεχυμενοκιχλεπι-
κο*σσ*υφο-
φα*ττ*οπεριστεραλεκτρυονοπτοπι-
φα*λλ*ιδοκιγκλοπελειολαγῳοσιραιοβαφητραγανοπτερυγών

Δεν αντιστάθηκα στον πειρασμό να ψάξω στη μεγαλύτερη γνωστή λέξη τού Αριστοφάνη. :):)


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2012)

Ε, μόνο με δύο ζευγάρια, αλλά να το βάλω, το μπαμπινιώτειο "μαννουλομάννουλο" (στην 3η έκδοση σε ιδιαίτερο λήμμα).


----------

